
Man lies dead in the street:the image that captures the Wuhan coronavirus crisis - jelliclesfarm
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/31/a-man-lies-dead-in-the-street-the-image-that-captures-the-wuhan-coronavirus-crisis
======
aaron695
Bystanders 'refused to carry out CPR' after heart attack in Sydney's Chinatown

I think this headline captures it pretty well too.

(And I hope I don't have to add, if you don't want to do mouth to mouth , just
chest compression will also work quite well as per your First Aid training)

~~~
dragonwriter
I thought the current recommendation was to do chest compressions only without
rescue breathing, anyway?

~~~
sushid
I don’t think that’s true anymore. My recent training a few months ago covered
the rescue breathing portion. But we were told to just do the chest
compressions if we were concerned about disease transmission and or didn’t
have a breathing mask in the defib kit.

------
julienfr112
The scene would'nt be much different in a develop country, would it ?

